# New DirecTV Pricing Starts 2/6



## HDTivoGeek

NEW: FAMILY $29.99/mo. plus tax approximately 40 channels
OLD: FAMILY (package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup)

NEW: CHOICE $49.99/mo. plus tax over 140 channels 
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE $44.99/mo. plus tax over 155 channels

NEW: CHOICE XTRA $54.99/mo. plus tax same channels as PLUS (below) but without DVR service 
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $49.99/mo. plus tax over 185 channels

NEW: PLUS $59.99/mo. plus tax DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

NEW: PREMIER $99.99/mo. plus tax over 250 channels including all premium channels
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER (package name changes to PREMIER on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup)

NEW: Price of HBO is going up by $1 for current and existing customers.

NEW PROMO: Get PLUS for $49.99/mo. for your first 12 months, plus 3 free months of HBO and Cinemax. (Requires mail-in redemption for $10/mo. bill credit for 12 months. After promo period, customers will be charged at then-prevailing rate.

NEW PROMO: Get PLUS HD for $59.99/mo. for your first 12 months, plus 3 free months of HBO and Cinemax and 12 free Pay Per View coupons (one per month). (Requires mail-in redemption for $10/mo. bill credit for 12 months. After promo period, customers will be charged at then-prevailing rates. For High Risk and No hit, the premium channels will not appear in the 4th month unless customer calls to continue those channels).

PACKAGE DESCRIPTIONS
CHOICE: Featuring over 140 top networks including movies, sports, family favorites and 50 XM Satellite Radio channels as well as local programming*. A great value in television entertainment all in 100% digital-quality picture and sound.

CHOICE XTRA: Our most popular television choices, including the best in movies, sports, music, documentary, educational, specialty and family programming. This package includes everything in our CHOICE package plus hard-to-find channels you wont find everywhere else such as Biography, PBS Sprout, History International Channel, E!, The Golf Channel, Nicktoons and Boomerang. Over 185 top networks including 78 XM Satellite Radio channels, as well as local programming all in 100% digital- quality picture and sound.

PLUS: All the programming of CHOICE XTRA, AND with a DVR, this service lets you enjoy TV on your terms with DVR service to pause and rewind live TV, record a season of your favorite show with the touch of a button and save up to 100 hours of programming  no discs or tapes needed. Watch the best of television whenever you want.

PLUS HD: All of the above, AND this package features access to the best HD channels, including ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, TNT HD, Discovery HD Theater, Universal HD, HD Net, HD Net Movies, local HD channels and more sports in HD than any other cable or satellite provider. All our HD channels bring you a picture clarity thats 7 to 10 times sharper than ordinary TV.

PREMIER: Our very best entertainment package with the convenience of DVR service that offers a world of premium entertainment including movies, sports, music, special events and local channels. Over 250 top networks in 100% digital quality, 31 premium movie channels featuring 7 channels of HBO, 12 channels of Starz, 9 channels of Showtime, and 3 channels of Cinemax, plus more than 30 sports networks with Sports Pack. This package also lets you enjoy TV on your terms with DVR service to pause and rewind live TV, record a season of your favorite show with the touch of a button and save up to 100 hours of programming  no discs or tapes needed. Enjoy the best of television with premium movie and sports channels on your time with the addition of DVR service in your home.

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.

There are no changes to our existing 1-year and 2-year programming commitment requirements and policies based on the type of hardware purchased and the programming offers accepted by customers.
 There are no changes to mirroring fees, nor to the fees for programming on additional owned receivers; both remain at $4.99 per month.
 There is no change to the price of DVR service; it remains $5.99 per month in all cases, except for those customers taking the PREMIER package, which includes the DVR service.
 There are no price changes to a la carte packages and services, such as DIRECTV PROTECTION PLAN and BabyFirstTV.
 Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis.

Channels being removed from the former "TOTAL CHOICE" package and moved to "EXTRA":
E! 
G4
OLN=VERSUS
Golf
Discovery Health
ESPN Classic
National Geographic
Fuel TV
Speed
Fox Reality
Sleuth
WGN
Oxygen


----------



## dtremain

Almost a ten percent increase? As of five minutes ago, I couldn't picture myself saying this, but, Hello Cablevision.

Are they nuts?


----------



## Spike_KK

Ugh - Based on the increase and the moves on those channels to "EXTRA"
I'm out after hockey season...


----------



## rhuntington3

Yipes! I would have considered dropping back from Total Choice Plus but if they're moving NGC to Plus, I guess I stay with it for now. And a buck more for HBO?  That's make my bill at least $6 more. :down:

Or is it that I'll get shifted to the $59.99 PLUS package since I have a DirecTivo? I do have Lifetime on my account so I'm not worried about the DVR fee.


----------



## jamesbobo

They say "if you subscribe to HBO, you will automatically get HBO HD", the same for local channels. But that's the way it always was, at least in my experience. What they are doing is making you take the HD package and paying for it even if you don't want their HD package channels.


----------



## disco

So, to get what I have now (TC+, HD & DVR: $64.99), I'll have to pay $5 MORE??? Damn D*...this really blows...:down:


----------



## dswallow

Fortuitous timing. Comcast is supposed to be here today between 9 and 11. 

Not that I'd necessarily have a problem with a price increase alone. But if it's gonna be an annual thing, and they're gonna keep restructuring it to offer fewer options, and they still can't admit their HD offerings are resolution-reduced and compressed more than other delivery systems... and they no longer offer functional DVRs... I might as well be a cable customer nowadays.


----------



## hiker

disco, I'm in the same situation as you (TC+, HD & DVR: $64.99). I wonder if they will automatically roll us into PLUS HD? Since I also have HBO, Premier is looking better at $17/mo net more.


----------



## Sparty99

This is ridiculous. I have to go from Total Choice to the Plus option if I want to get ESPN Classic and WGN?!? Does DirecTV consider its subscribers to be annoying little bugs to just be swatted at when they see fit?


----------



## HDTivoGeek

There will be grandfathering for existing customers but not sure what the deal will be on that yet.


----------



## Lee L

So, they are keeping people committed for their term, yet raising the prices? OR are they going to keep pricing the same until the commitment is up?

Good thing I have TC Premeir or whatever it is called now. It looks like our bill will not change.


----------



## disco

hiker said:


> disco, I'm in the same situation as you (TC+, HD & DVR: $64.99). I wonder if they will automatically roll us into PLUS HD? Since I also have HBO, Premier is looking better at $17/mo net more.


Premier doesn't include HD, so add $10.99...now you're $28 more...still a great deal??


----------



## dswallow

Did the Titanium package price go up?


----------



## lew

Tivo is the only thing keeping me with DTV. Once I have to switch to a DTV DVR I might as well switch to FIOS.


----------



## dswallow

lew said:


> Tivo is the only thing keeping me with DTV. Once I have to switch to a DTV DVR I might as well switch to FIOS.


If FIOS is available to you, what the heck is your problem? Switch now!


----------



## jamesbobo

FIOS is not available to me, yet. As you probably know, D, FIOS is available to a limited number of NJ towns. But they have aggressive plans to be in 300 towns by the end of the year. If it gets to my area it will look very tempting.


----------



## Gunnyman

Ok so I have total choice plus with locals and HBO. Is my bill increasing 10 bucks a month?


----------



## f0gax

Currently on Total Choice, so for $5 more a month I get fewer channels.
Or I could bump up to the, what was it, Choice Plus to get back a few channels I had before for ANOTHER $5/month. Granted, that should also add channels above that as well.
And since I have an HR10 there exists the possibility that I'll be forced to pay the extra $11/mo.

So, somewhere between $5 and $26 more per month, to simply MAINTAIN the level of service I have now...
Put this together with the complete frak up with 6.3/a/b and the guide data, and I'm looking around. Anyone have any experience with the new Dish 942 or 924 (can't remember the number) HD DVR? Or someplace to get a really great deal on an S3?

If only Brighthouse would get on board with that cable Tivo deal...


----------



## disco

dswallow said:


> If FIOS is available to you, what the heck is your problem? Switch now!


FIOS isn't available to me, but if I _could_ switch, I would...damn contract...

As mad as I am at DirecTV, I'm madder at the networks for demanding more money. Obviously those carriage price increases have manifested in our bills.


----------



## hiker

disco said:


> Premier doesn't include HD, so add $10.99...now you're $28 more...still a great deal??


Not sure if HD is included or not. This seems to say that HD is included:
"Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages." I don't see a "Premier HD" bundle so I assume HD is included in "Premier". But I could be wrong.
And right after that is this:
"New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). "
So will Premier subs have to pay the $10.99/mo if they have HD receiver?


----------



## disco

All I know is that the HD channels are not currently in the Premier package. I'd be surprised if it was suddenly included (happily, for once).


----------



## durl

How about some posts that tell how much the various cable companies charge for similar packages? I'm curious to know the price difference. I don't want to know promotional prices, just the regular price that kicks in after the promo price.


----------



## lew

durl said:


> How about some posts that tell how much the various cable companies charge for similar packages? I'm curious to know the price difference.


FIOS and digital cable are offering bundled pricing that includes internet and phone (voice). $99/month is a common promotional pricing for all three services. Many of them offer HD programming without an extra charge.


----------



## minorthr

hiker said:


> Not sure if HD is included or not. This seems to say that HD is included:
> "Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages." I don't see a "Premier HD" bundle so I assume HD is included in "Premier". But I could be wrong.
> And right after that is this:
> "New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). "
> So will Premier subs have to pay the $10.99/mo if they have HD receiver?


I don't under stand this. It says regardless of package. So if you get the Plus HD package you still have to pay $10.99 a month ?


----------



## scalo

I called Comcast and asked what it would cost for my current setup, 4 D*tivos and total choice plus with hbo which I currently pay $64 with all my discounts from D* and Comcast quoted me the same setup at $109 a month.


----------



## hiker

minorthr said:


> I don't under stand this. It says regardless of package. So if you get the Plus HD package you still have to pay $10.99 a month ?


I don't think you have to pay $10.99/mo if the package has "HD" after the name like "PLUS HD". But no "PREMIER HD"? If "PREMIER" includes HD Access then I will jump on that.


----------



## Gunnyman

my current conundrum:
Charter Cable VS Dish Nework.


----------



## durl

After checking out the packages and numbers, it looks like my bill will go up $6. Or just under 7% a month.

I'll go to Plus HD, keep HBO and Sports pack. HBO is 17% of the increase. Wow.


----------



## disco

What's the source of this info, btw??


----------



## deezel629

So, what's their cancellation fee again?


----------



## Lee L

hiker said:


> I don't think you have to pay $10.99/mo if the package has "HD" after the name like "PLUS HD". But no "PREMIER HD"? If "PREMIER" includes HD Access then I will jump on that.


I will have to check my bill, but it is seperate now IIRC.

Just checked and it is seperate.


----------



## Gunnyman

disco said:


> What's the source of this info, btw??


+1
before we get all worked up can we get some confirmation?


----------



## disco

deezel629 said:


> So, what's their cancellation fee again?


$12.50 per remaining month of your contract, I believe (I think I have 17 months left, so $212.50....ugh).


----------



## deezel629

disco said:


> $12.50 per remaining month of your contract, I believe (I think I have 17 months left, so $212.50....ugh).


Yeah, I was being a little sarcastic (I'm going to FIOS as soon as we move, so I've done all the cancellation math). I'm in the same boat. I have 13 months left.


----------



## mrpope

disco said:


> $12.50 per remaining month of your contract, I believe (I think I have 17 months left, so $212.50....ugh).


how do you figure out how much contract you have left? can't seem to find it in mydirectv.

thanks just need to know my options.


----------



## disco

I just went over to Dish Network's website and priced out a similar package (for three TVs, two DVR's, HD, HBO, etc...), and it comes to about $106. So, D* is still cheaper for me, actually (new bill will be $97.95). 

Not that bad, I guess. I can live with it, as long as D* actually delivers on that "100's of HD channels" promise from a while ago. I can see where my extra $5/month is going.

mrpope: you need to call DirecTV to find that out.


----------



## deezel629

mrpope said:


> how do you figure out how much contract you have left? can't seem to find it in mydirectv.
> 
> thanks just need to know my options.


You can call and ask, or just think back to the last time you made any changes to your account, and add 2 years to that.


----------



## MikeMar

So I have total choice now, and if I want to keep national geo, i have to upgrade to CHOICE XTRA? Is that correct?

and I am currently paying the $9.99 for HD channels, will that change?


----------



## JimSpence

So I just downgraded to TC because they moved The Golf Channel to it. Now it seems I'll have to go back up to Choice Xtra to get it back. 

And, what with the increase in price and getting fewer channels?

How do locals figure into this pricing scheme?

I noticed that all of the packages say "plus tax", hopefully this is just where the states charge sales tax. 

This will not be easy to figure out what my needs are.


----------



## Indiana627

Gunnyman said:


> +1
> before we get all worked up can we get some confirmation?


Yes, please how credible is this?


----------



## JimSpence

Very large thread on DBSTalk which may answer some questions.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74354

Another thought near and dear to many of us. Where does DNS fit in? I'll assume they will be the same.


----------



## aktick

HDTivoGeek said:


> NEW: PLUS $59.99/mo. plus tax DVR service included over 185 channels
> OLD: NONE
> 
> NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
> OLD: NONE


So with these 2 packages, there is no $6 DVR fee?


----------



## blips

deezel629 said:


> You can call and ask, or just think back to the last time you made any changes to your account, and add 2 years to that.


You mean if you add or change a package that will automatically put you on a 2 year contract?


----------



## DougF

It doesn't affect me at all as a Total Choice Family subscriber.


----------



## deezel629

blips said:


> You mean if you add or change a package that will automatically put you on a 2 year contract?


Uh, I'm not too sure about changing packages. The last change I made to our account was adding an HD receiver, and a 2 year commitment was required.


----------



## blips

MikeMar said:


> So I have total choice now, and if I want to keep national geo, i have to upgrade to CHOICE XTRA? Is that correct?


If I lose the NGC on Total Choice I'm going to be P!ss's


----------



## dtremain

aktick said:


> So with these 2 packages, there is no $6 DVR fee?


Sure there is. The identical package without the DVR is $5.99 less.


----------



## lew

disco said:


> $12.50 per remaining month of your contract, I believe (I think I have 17 months left, so $212.50....ugh).


You had the option of returning your subsidized hardware and not paying a cancellation fee. Did that recently change?


----------



## lew

dtremain said:


> Sure there is. The identical package without the DVR is $5.99 less.


My math shows the difference is $5 or a $1 savings.


----------



## aktick

dtremain said:


> Sure there is. The identical package without the DVR is $5.99 less.


Right...just wanted to make sure it wasn't $6 on top of the $60 or $70.

So with the $10 off for 12 months plus free HBO for 3 months, my price won't be a lot different. Wonder if they're still doing (and will continue to do) the $10 off HBO for 6 months deal?

The biggest BS out of this is moving those channels to the Plus package, like Versus (anybody who wants to watch hockey will have to get this) and WGN (Cub fans will be pissed).

Hell, WGN was always included in a lot of basic cable packages, now they're making it out to be something special?


----------



## JimSpence

Just how will that $10 coupon work if you no longer get a paper bill?

I hope DirecTV is having intensive CSR training, as they will be getting a whole lot of calls.


----------



## bwaldron

dswallow said:


> If FIOS is available to you, what the heck is your problem? Switch now!


FIOS is available to me...however, one of the main reasons I sub to D* is out-of-market sports. FIOS has started offering the college football & hoops packages, but none of the pro packages. I could live w/o Sunday Ticket, actually, but not Extra Innnings and Center Ice.

If and when FIOS gets these packages, I'll almost certainly switch. Until then, no.

But if I weren't a sports fan (or a fan of only my local teams), I'd be w/ FIOS for sure.


----------



## bwaldron

blips said:


> You mean if you add or change a package that will automatically put you on a 2 year contract?


No, only activating new equipment adds a commitment.


----------



## EMoMoney

SO, I will not be able to keep HD service with my Family package? Nice.


----------



## gio1269

Looks like I am going up $4.02 month in less than two years. If I read this right your pricing stays the same until your contract is up right?

TC+ $48.99 (locals is $5 of this rate.)
HD $9.99
DVR $5.99

Total: $65.97

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels

What I don't get is say after my contract is up or I activate a HR20, my bill will go to $69.99 a month and will include HD and DVR. BUT then I have to pay an additional $10.99 a month to access HD channels?

_"HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.
New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages" _  
You are including the HD in my package, but will charge me $10.99 to access it???


----------



## The Flush

Any word on prices for Para Todas?


----------



## aktick

If pricing does indeed stay the same until your current contract/commitment is up, what happens to the actual package itself? For instance, I just get TC now (which includes Versus, etc.) but with the new packaging a lot of channels leave TC to the Plus package. Will I still get the same "old" lineup, or will I need to get the Plus package to get those channels that moved?


----------



## LlamaLarry

I'm still a little confused about the Premier plan and if the $99.99 pricing includes the DVR fee ($5.99) and the HD Package ($10.99). I keep reading it but it seems to say different things in different parts of the announcement.

Can someone dumb it down for me?

Can we switch to the new plans ahead of time, do we stick on our current plans until we make changes or will they automatically "pick" a plan for us without contacting us?


----------



## shadoh

dswallow said:


> If FIOS is available to you, what the heck is your problem? Switch now!


FiOS is available here, but I can't bear (bare?) to be without my two Dual-Tuner TiVos.  (no, a series3 is not an option right now).


----------



## Tburt

MikeMar said:


> So I have total choice now, and if I want to keep national geo, i have to upgrade to CHOICE XTRA? Is that correct?
> 
> and I am currently paying the $9.99 for HD channels, will that change?


This sounds like a way to extend people's contracts be making them upgrade to a higher package.


----------



## Packy

I'll be tempted to jump to Comcast once they start releasing the Tivo software for their Motorola boxes. It'll be the only affordable way to get a HD Tivo.


----------



## Tburt

bwaldron said:


> No, only activating new equipment adds a commitment.


If the CSR knows what they are doing, or cares to know. :down:


----------



## gio1269

and I asked if my pricing or channels are changing and they said NO. This is for new Customers. MY pricing and programming did not change last time when pricing changed. I am still on the TC+ package for 2000.

I asked if pricing here to change if I activated new equipment. Also a NO. Just the commitment depending on the equipment.

I for got to ask if new customers who get the NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels stil pay a $10.99 access fee.


----------



## LlamaLarry

I honestly don't remember if my pricing changed last time rates went up, but if they won't be changing for existing customers I may make some programming changes today. Is holding pricing for existing customers and existing equipment the norm for DirecTV?


----------



## STL

If you're under contract with them wouldn't this rate change give you an out (without cancellation fees) because they are changing what was agreed upon?

I guess the big question is how much of this will apply to existing customers.


----------



## NYHeel

dswallow said:


> If FIOS is available to you, what the heck is your problem? Switch now!


Fios just became available to me but I don't want to switch because of my hacked Dtivos. I absolutely love those things. I already have Fios internet too. If Fios only made a deal with Tivo like Comcast did. Then I'd be gone in an instant.

I figured my bill is going up $11 a month since I want to get back the channels that I lose with the TC package (I like ESPN classic). For me that's about a 14.5% increase. That's absurd.


----------



## moonman

It is my understanding that the current H/D pack. will end & being replaced by the H/D
access fee, which will put a end to the (if you have HBO or Showtime pkg) you used to
get the H/D version as well. Now it depends on your programming tier. I.E. if you want
the programming in H/D and a H/D version is in your tier, you must get the H/D access
pak. It seems that the Total choice Premier(which is changing to just Premiere) is the
only pkg not changing in price and the best bet to get access for H/D programs in all
tiers?IMO(also I would not drop my H/D pak until I see where they plan on putting all
those new announced H/D programs)


----------



## gio1269

STL said:


> If you're under contract with them wouldn't this rate change give you an out (without cancellation fees) because they are changing what was agreed upon?
> 
> I guess the big question is how much of this will apply to existing customers.


Yah right. In that VERBAL Contract you signed, it say that "prices are subject to change."
Funny, but if you never signed a said contract, how can they hold you to it.

On the install on my H10-250. NOTHING I signed said I am on for another 2yrs. Just a rep telling me.

But if you try to break it, they report you to a credit agency. Anyone ever challenge this in a court of law? I think in Florida, verbal contracts can not be held up.


----------



## STL

Well in the cell phone arena, people with Verzion were getting out of their contracts (without penalty) because of changes Verizon made to their text messaging rate.


----------



## dagap

I've an HR10-250 but all HD is OTA. New customers won't have such a choice. HD receiver activation will trigger the $10.99 HD access fee.


----------



## goony

My increase would be $4/mo, or 13 cents per day.

It would cost me a fortune in Tivo fees to even attempt to duplicate 4 DTivos (a nearly impossible task using other hardware), so I'm here for the long haul.


----------



## dswallow

STL said:


> Well in the cell phone arena, people with Verzion were getting out of their contracts (without penalty) because of changes Verizon made to their text messaging rate.


Cingular.


----------



## shadoh

LlamaLarry said:


> I honestly don't remember if my pricing changed last time rates went up, but if they won't be changing for existing customers I may make some programming changes today. Is holding pricing for existing customers and existing equipment the norm for DirecTV?


I specifically remember mine changing in the past 12 months or so. It was when they combined the Local Channels into the "Total Choice with Locals" instead of having one "Total choice" and then a separate "locals" fee. Overall I think my total bill went up a couple of bucks. I haven't received notice about any increases recently, though. Perhaps it's only for new subscribers.


----------



## shadoh

I just looked at my Quicken (thank goodness for that!  ) and my bill went up by $3.19 between 2/06 and 3/06. And all I have is Total Choice with locals and HBO (I have the "lifetime" dvr service). Oh and an additional receiver (two TiVos, both apparently covered by the lifetime fee).


----------



## Lee L

LlamaLarry said:


> I'm still a little confused about the Premier plan and if the $99.99 pricing includes the DVR fee ($5.99) and the HD Package ($10.99). I keep reading it but it seems to say different things in different parts of the announcement.
> 
> Can someone dumb it down for me?
> 
> Can we switch to the new plans ahead of time, do we stick on our current plans until we make changes or will they automatically "pick" a plan for us without contacting us?


The current TC Premier includes the DVR fee but does not include the HD Pack fee. From what I read, it looks like the new Premier package will also include the DVR fee (actually they waive the fee and it shows up as a $0.00 charge each month IIRC) but it is not clear about the HD Package. However, since the HD package is an extra $9.99 a month above TC Premier now, they would be losing 10 bucks a month to include it in teh new pricing, so it seems logical that it will be extra.


----------



## Idearat

I'm never happy with rates going up, and was annoyed recently when FMC got moved to the "plus" tier requiring me to upgrade to keep watching what I'd been watching, essentially a rate increase.

But the person above mentioned what it would take to replicate the functionality of 4 DirecTiVos with Standalones and paying TiVo the fees. I've got 2 units and that alone would be a pain, especially if I wanted to have 4 fully-usable tuners in the same room.

When DirecTiVo took over the billing from TiVo the rates went _down_, especially for multi-TiVo households. When discussing the rates it would be less than complete to compare this month to next month, but should compare from the takeover to now ( or next month ). TiVo has raised their monthly rates a couple times, though they have reduced their rates for mulitple TiVos.

I'm too lazy to do the math, and I don't know the timeline for standalone TiVos. But I know that $5 ( now $6 ) per month for 2 DirecTiVos for the last several years would be significantly less than what I'd have paid for 4 standalones over that same time. I'm fuzzy on dual-tuner Standalones but I don't think they can control 2 separate digital cable boxes. So I think it would take 4 single tuner boxes with their purchase price, multiplied by the various pricing schemes over the last 4-5 years or so to come up with the real DirecTiVo savings.

There were additions to TiVo functionality over those years, HMO and such, which initially cost $100 if I remember right, so if/when you bought new boxes and if/when you upgraded to new features would also be a consideration.

For me, my conversion from standalone with digital cable to standalone with DirecTV to DirecTiVo has been worth it from a functional, picture quality and financial viewpoint since I made those moves. But as others have said, my loyalty is to the TiVo functions, not DirecTV. If it gets to the point where I can get the same ( or better ) TiVo experience from Cable, including price into the mix, I'm out like a shot. I use cable for my internet so if/when I switch the $10 savings there will be part of the deal. At the moment if I switched from 2 DirecTiVos to 2 Series 3 boxes, not taking HD into the equasion, it would cost a fair chunk up front and cost me more per month. I'd also be losing out of the functions my zippered DirecTiVos give me now.

$3-$10 a month is annoying, but I've saved more in the long run, and switching away now won't save me money.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Lee L said:


> THowever, since the HD package is an extra $9.99 a month above TC Premier now, they would be losing 10 bucks a month to include it in teh new pricing, so it seems logical that it will be extra.


I agree. Going from $99.99+$9.99 to just $99 is not nearly an attractive an option as $99.99+$10.99. From their side of the fence at least.


----------



## bonscott87

Yawwwwwnnnn.

Dish is going up as well.
Cable has gone up this much twice in the past year and does so at least once a year.

Whatever, no big deal. They all go up.


----------



## stiffi

LlamaLarry said:


> I honestly don't remember if my pricing changed last time rates went up, but if they won't be changing for existing customers I may make some programming changes today. Is holding pricing for existing customers and existing equipment the norm for DirecTV?


Agreed. This is making me want to pull the trigger on an HR20 installation with new dish. Relax, I still have an HR10-250 w/Tivo. I will eventually want the HR20, and if when I get it a new pricing structure is triggered, I may as well get it now.

Thoughts?


----------



## super dave

Can they change your pricing when you are under commttment? They didn't in the past. And if they do, isn't this a breach of contract, thus freeing you from the commitment? Just a thought...


----------



## disco

This came up last year when they raised prices...

It's not a breach of contract*, and will most likely (unless something's changed) affect all subscribers...contract or not.

*Section 1, Paragraph D of the Customer Agreement:


> (d) *Our Programming Changes.* Many changing considerations affect the availability, cost and quality of programming and customer demand for it. Accordingly, we must reserve the unrestricted right to change, rearrange, add or delete our programming packages, the selections in those packages, our prices, and any other Service we offer, at any time. We will endeavor to notify you of any change that is within our reasonable control and its effective date. In most cases, this notice will be about one month in advance. You always have the right to cancel your Service, in whole or in part, if you do not accept the change (see Section 5). If you cancel your Service, a deactivation fee (described in Sections 2 & 5(b)) or other charges may apply. Credits, if any, to your account will be posted as described in Section 5. If you do not cancel, your continued receipt of our Service will constitute acceptance.


----------



## sluciani

lew said:


> FIOS and digital cable are offering bundled pricing that includes internet and phone (voice). $99/month is a common promotional pricing for all three services. Many of them offer HD programming without an extra charge.


I believe my local cable company offers HD programming at no additional cost, but charges $10/month for an HD DVR vs. $5 for an SD DVR. I've got 4 DVR's, so it adds up to about an add'l $240/year. /steve


----------



## rminsk

I wonder what is going to happen to the people who have lifetime DVR service if we try to change programming packages. I currently subscribe to Total Choice without locals $41.99/mo and do not have a DVR service fee. I get all my locals OTA and the only HD I watch is also OTA.

If I change my package it sounds like I will be forced to PLUS HD at $69.99/mo and I could not avoid the DVR fee and locals. So my bill would go up $28.00. I think I would win for the largest bill increase of about 67%. Even my crappy cable service is going to be getting a second look.


----------



## ewilts

dtremain said:


> Almost a ten percent increase? As of five minutes ago, I couldn't picture myself saying this, but, Hello Cablevision.
> 
> Are they nuts?


My Comcast cable bill went up 5% for basic extended cable but 20% for the digital package. Is Comcast nuts?

.../Ed


----------



## dtremain

EMoMoney said:


> SO, I will not be able to keep HD service with my Family package? Nice.


If you have locals, you should have locals in HD for no additional cost. The HD service includes the other HD networks.


----------



## zalusky

super dave said:


> Can they change your pricing when you are under commttment? They didn't in the past. And if they do, isn't this a breach of contract, thus freeing you from the commitment? Just a thought...


There is a difference of being in contract and prepaid. Had you prepaid for a full year of Total Choice. You would be set until that prepayment ran out.

Being in committment is more a reflection of paying off a hardware subsidy.


----------



## super dave

ewilts said:


> My Comcast cable bill went up 5% for basic extended cable but 20% for the digital package. * Is Comcast nuts?*
> 
> .../Ed


*YES*


----------



## dswallow

rminsk said:


> I wonder what is going to happen to the people who have lifetime DVR service if we try to change programming packages. I currently subscribe to Total Choice without locals $41.99/mo and do not have a DVR service fee. I get all my locals OTA and the only HD I watch is also OTA.
> 
> If I change my package it sounds like I will be forced to PLUS HD at $69.99/mo and I could not avoid the DVR fee and locals. So my bill would go up $28.00. I think I would win for the largest bill increase of about 67%. Even my crappy cable service is going to be getting a second look.


Lifetime DVR service stays with your account; it's grandfathered. As long as you keep the same account, no matter what you change, you won't have to pay for DVR service.

Of course, if it's included in a package price, you don't get a credit for it.


----------



## rminsk

dswallow said:


> Lifetime DVR service stays with your account; it's grandfathered. As long as you keep the same account, no matter what you change, you won't have to pay for DVR service.


I am aware of that but in the past they have added back in the monthly DVR service charge on my bill. It usually takes over an hour of phone calls to get it fixed. I'm sure it will be a very manual process again...


----------



## dswallow

rminsk said:


> I am aware of that but in the past they have added back in the monthly DVR service charge on my bill. It usually takes over an hour of phone calls to get it fixed. I'm sure it will be a very manual process again...


Oh, OK. The inept CSR complaint.


----------



## hiker

> Note: HD is up to $10.99 (+$1) it's not $9.99


Odd. Didn't they just lower it $1 last year? So now it's back to where it was. 

BTW is the hard copy you have what was sent to dealers?


----------



## HDTivoGeek

The hard copy I have wasn't sent to dealers yet AFAIK but was sent to other providers. Not sure though exactly but it is what the dealers will get sooner or later.


hiker said:


> Odd. Didn't they just lower it $1 last year? So now it's back to where it was.
> 
> BTW is the hard copy you have what was sent to dealers?


----------



## goony

Idearat said:


> ...I'm fuzzy on dual-tuner Standalones but I don't think they can control 2 separate digital cable boxes.


Yep, you are right - here is the verbage from the Tivo page on the "DT" standalone Tivos:

_Record from two basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once. Does not support recording from two digital cable or satellite channels at once. Supports recording from cable and satellite sources only; does not support recording from over-the-air antenna..._​So, as we have both noted, it would be a much more expensive proposition to duplicate the recording capacity of our DTivos with any other Tivo hardware.


----------



## beartrap

gio1269 said:


> I think in Florida, verbal contracts can not be held up.


 They sure can, unless they fall within the statute of frauds. Google it.

ETA: Actually, now that I think about it, a two year commitment ("contract") sounds like it WOULD fall within the statute of frauds, because it's a contract that can't be completed in less than one year. Interesting.


----------



## pdawg17

So is it confirmed that existing customers under contract will/will not be affected by this price hike?


----------



## phatmatt

I get the Total Choice package. If I understand correctly, my bill will be going up $5 and I will be LOSING 15 channels? That is effin BS!!!!!!!!


----------



## HDTivoGeek

Not confirmed yet. There will be some grandfathering but nothing official AFAIK.


pdawg17 said:


> So is it confirmed that existing customers under contract will/will not be affected by this price hike?


----------



## HDTivoGeek




----------



## mxyztplk

I just called D* customer service.

The rep said that, for EXISTING customers, the Total Choice price increase would be $3 per month. (This is consistent with what has been reported elsewhere.)

The rep also said (after checking with his supervisor) that the Total Choice package would be renamed Choice for ALL customers. For NEW customers, 13 channels would be removed (as compared with the former Total Choice lineup). HOWEVER, for EXISTING customers, the channel lineup would remain UNCHANGED.

I asked when this information would be made available on their web site or in other form that I could read. The rep said someone would contact me on that concern within 3 days.

Retaining the existing channel lineup for existing Total Choice subscribers is certainly the reasonable ways to proceed (although having the same package name with two different channel lineups, depending on whether one is a new or existing customer, seems to be an invitation to confusion). I will be awaiting formal confirmation on this.

P.S. Note that elsewhere it has been reported that existing customers would NOT see a name change of their existing package:
"But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTVs existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99."
http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## Enrique

The price increases for new DirecTV subscribers kick in Feb. 6, and for current customers, the increases are effective March 1, according to Mercer.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News

I have to say thank god i went to time warner cable(my apartment complex said I could not have DIRECTV as they have a deal with time warner cable) all the channels I want are in the Standard Service(with the Basic Reception Service) $38.05/mo!!! wow I save almost $12 a month(if I had "choice" with directv) :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## HDTivoGeek

That's correct, but just for a limited time and that time hasn't been announced. One thing you CAN be sure of, it won't be forever. AT the VERY OUTSIDE until any agreement is complete, at the inside, March 1. ANY change to your account no matter what will definately result in new pricing and the new packages.


mxyztplk said:


> For NEW customers, 13 channels would be removed (as compared with the former Total Choice lineup). HOWEVER, for EXISTING customers, the channel lineup would remain UNCHANGED.


----------



## dmurphy

This is ridiculous. EVERYTHING is going up, all at once for me.

Total Choice Plus ($48.99) --> Choice Xtra ($54.99)
HBO ($12) --> HBO ($13)
HD Pack ($9.99) --> HD Fee ($10.99)
DVR Lifetime --> It Had Damned Well Better Still Be There.
Total: $70.98 --> $78.98

That's a more than 11% increase for me. Plus the fees for mirroring additional receivers, and we're right at the $100 threshold.

Sad part is, the cable co. will sell me phone, internet AND TV service for $100/mo.

Granted, it's not with 5 DVR's in the house, but still.

I'm not ready to bail on DirecTV yet .... But they're not making my wife a fan, that's for sure. As much as she loves her TiVo, I'm sure she can get used to something else. And now that FiOS is in my town (but not on my street yet), it's only a matter of time ...


----------



## pdawg17

mxyztplk said:


> I just called D* customer service.
> 
> The rep said that, for EXISTING customers, the Total Choice price increase would be $3 per month. (This is consistent with what has been reported elsewhere.)
> 
> The rep also said (after checking with his supervisor) that the Total Choice package would be renamed Choice for ALL customers. For NEW customers, 13 channels would be removed (as compared with the former Total Choice lineup). HOWEVER, for EXISTING customers, the channel lineup would remain UNCHANGED.
> 
> I asked when this information would be made available on their web site or in other form that I could read. The rep said someone would contact me on that concern within 3 days.
> 
> Retaining the existing channel lineup for existing Total Choice subscribers is certainly the reasonable ways to proceed (although having the same package name with two different channel lineups, depending on whether one is a new or existing customer, seems to be an invitation to confusion). I will be awaiting formal confirmation on this.
> 
> P.S. Note that elsewhere it has been reported that existing customers would NOT see a name change of their existing package:
> "But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTVs existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99."
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News


How about when your contract is up? Are you forced to the new packages then?


----------



## goony

Enrique said:


> ...my apartment complex said I could not have DIRECTV as they have a deal with time warner cable...


Off topic: The appartment complex has no legal standing to prevent you from obtaining your television from a source other than their buddy cableco. Click here for more info. The downside is that if you don't have a place to locate an antenna/dish you are pretty much stuck with using their cableco.


----------



## HDTivoGeek

Channels being removed from the former "TOTAL CHOICE" package and moved to "EXTRA":
E! 
G4
OLN=VERSUS
Golf
Discovery Health
ESPN Classic
National Geographic
Fuel TV
Speed
Fox Reality
Sleuth
WGN
Oxygen


----------



## leftstrat

I was told by two CSR's last night, 1/18/06, that unless my hardware changes, my price for the package does not change. I don't think the left hand is being informed what the right hand is doing at D* anymore...


----------



## dtremain

"DIRECTV Unveils 2007 Price Increases

The nation's largest satellite company has notified its dealers and retailers that it will raise prices for new subs by nearly 10 percent on its lower tiers. Slated to take effect just days after the Super Bowl, DIRECTV will enact its latest round of price hikes on Tuesday, Feb. 6.

Also that day, the company will implement a 5-6 percent raise in monthly bills for current subscribers of the lower-end tiers. DIRECTV said that prices for the high-end programming packages will remain the same for both new and current customers.

According to Bernstein Research's Craig Moffett, the increases for new subscribers will average about 7 percent across the tiers. For current subs, the analyst said, total increases should average out to about 4 percent. "

source: skyreport.com


----------



## The Flush

The functionality of my hacked DTivos will keep me from leaving until FiOs get here, which will be a long long time. I am tempted to find a HR10-250 and activate it before the changes go into effect so that I can have something just for OTA HD if I ever get an HDTV.


----------



## BigFoot48

This is the section that got my attention. We've been on E/W feeds for many years, even after moving back to civilization. So are they now going to turn on and charge me for local stations? (I do have the RV card to play if they question my E/W.)


>  Effective February 6, 2007, we will be strictly enforcing our requirement that customers who reside where DIRECTV offers local channels will have their local channels included with their packages. They will not be able to opt out. Of course, if there are technical issues (such as line-of-sight, etc.), we will continue to handle them on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## HDTivoGeek

The reason "Premier" doesn't include BOTH DVR and HD services as does "PLUS HD" is because they didn't want to lose that "magic" $99.99 price point and cross in the "3 digit" territory.


----------



## newsposter

stiffi said:


> Agreed. This is making me want to pull the trigger on an HR20 installation with new dish. Relax, I still have an HR10-250 w/Tivo. I will eventually want the HR20, and if when I get it a new pricing structure is triggered, I may as well get it now.
> 
> Thoughts?


I probably want to do this too because at some point i want the new stuff. But wonder if now is the time (or if they even can install in the next 2 weeks. Plus i'd have to have 2HDtivos and the hr20 on top of each other...nowhere else to go now


----------



## aktick

I'm also wondering if I should try to get the new dish now, before these changes? I have 2 HR10-250s that are fine, will I have any luck getting them to just swap out my old dish for the new one?


----------



## jtchambliss

dmurphy said:


> This is ridiculous. EVERYTHING is going up, all at once for me.
> Total Choice Plus ($48.99) --> Choice Xtra ($54.99)
> HBO ($12) --> HBO ($13)
> HD Pack ($9.99) --> HD Fee ($10.99)
> DVR Lifetime --> It Had Damned Well Better Still Be There.
> Total: $70.98 --> $78.98


Regarding the DVR lifetime, my concern is that instead of being a separate line item on my bill (which is currently $0.00), they have now bundled it with the Plus package. So it appears that even though I have lifetime, I will be paying a dvr fee since it's bundled into the package.

That's real nice.


----------



## dswallow

jtchambliss said:


> Regarding the DVR lifetime, my concern is that instead of being a separate line item on my bill (which is currently $0.00), they have now bundled it with the Plus package. So it appears that even though I have lifetime, I will be paying a dvr fee since it's bundled into the package.
> 
> That's real nice.


Except for the potential of a CSR making an error (which isn't exactly rare), that won't happen. I have lifetime and subscribe to Total Choice Premier which includes DVR and always have had a separate lifetime line item.


----------



## jtchambliss

dswallow said:


> Except for the potential of a CSR making an error (which isn't exactly rare), that won't happen. I have lifetime and subscribe to Total Choice Premier which includes DVR and always have had a separate lifetime line item.


And it would seem to me that DirecTv would knock $5.99 (or whatever the current dvr fee is) off your TC Premier since you have a lifetime. It seems like a sneaky way to get lifetime subscribers to pay the dvr fee by bundling it into a package.


----------



## newsposter

I've seen others have the same kinds of questions as me so let me make a few statements and please correct me where i'm wrong:


1. I cant see the 119 now but do see 101 and 110; however when the 99/103 are active, I should have no problem seeing them.

2. If any national HD does show up before the new birds are on, it will be mpeg2 but it may be on 110 OR 119, we dont know that now. 

3. After the birds are turned on, the new HD stuff (sci fi etc) will definitely be mpeg4 and I will need an HR20 to get them. There is no way they will put new HD on the old birds if mpeg4 is operational. 

I sat down and talked thru all these new pricing things with my wife and realized that now since we dont pay the 10 for HD, the only thing we may be losing is HBO and SHO HD (i dont think anyone confirmed that yet). Our TCP price stays the same. Only when the new channels are up and running (on new sats) will we even have an interest in the HD package at 11 bucks since we cant see the 119 now. 

so for us, it appears (and please jump in if i'm wrong) that just waiting until all this HD stuff shakes out and channels are 'set' is best for our circumstance. in other words, no need to 'rush' and get an HR20 before Feb deadline.


----------



## JimSpence

I plan to just wait and see what they do to my programming package. They recently moved The Golf Channel from TC+ back to TC, so I downgraded to TC. Now TGC is moving back up to the next tier, now called Choice XTRA, so will they grandfather me until I make some change? And, as it looks like they no longer will have a "no locals" price break, what happens to my DNS for the networks? I can see them making a lot of mistakes with customers that have waivers losing their DNS. Not because they can get locals from DirecTV but have yet to be able to get them. 

I have no real need to make any decisions until locals become available.


----------



## MichaelK

disco said:


> ...
> As mad as I am at DirecTV, I'm madder at the networks for demanding more money. Obviously those carriage price increases have manifested in our bills.


that's a lie passed along by the providers.

If you look at Directv's financials they pay less per sub for content delivery every single quarter. Their costs per sub go down every quarter so if there fees were pegged to their costs they should be dropping their rates continually.

They are merely looking to pocket more of your money. They've said as much in their stock presentations- they beleive there ability to gain market share is slowing dramatically but they intend to continue to grow profits by getting more revenue from each sub. 2 choices to do that- give people something NEW that is compelling that they can add on -or- just jack prices. Sunday Ticket Superfan doesn't seem to be cutting it alone....


----------



## MichaelK

goony said:


> Yep, you are right - here is the verbage from the Tivo page on the "DT" standalone Tivos:
> 
> _Record from two basic cable channels, or one basic cable and one digital cable channel, at once. Does not support recording from two digital cable or satellite channels at once. Supports recording from cable and satellite sources only; does not support recording from over-the-air antenna..._​So, as we have both noted, it would be a much more expensive proposition to duplicate the recording capacity of our DTivos with any other Tivo hardware.


obviously everyone is diffferent and one should look at their cable company's specific lineup, but since IN GENERAL the most watched channels are on the analog tier then conflicts with 2 digital channels are not all that common.

In addtition with the ability to MRV with stand alone Tivo's you can record the item on the second digital channel on any box in the house.

Obviously there are a tons of factors but one shouldn't sell the S2DT short on that account alone without looking at their specific situation.


----------



## rook

Not sure what the problem is, Comcast Basic (without any premiums, HD or DVR service) is over $70 where I live.

Crappy service from a company that hikes rates on a monthly basis and equipment that seems to fail often (ask my parents)

I've been with Directv since 1999 and I think I've been thru 4 rate hikes. I can make changes to my account online. Every single time I've had to call customer service for an problem, I end up getting something for free (6 months of Starz, free Showtime for a month)

Nobody seemed to notice when locals were magically added into the the package and my rates dropped $6 a month..... Would have never had that with Comcast! They have never offered anything for free, nor have they ever lowered thier price.

Rook


----------



## dmurphy

dswallow said:


> Except for the potential of a CSR making an error (which isn't exactly rare), that won't happen. I have lifetime and subscribe to Total Choice Premier which includes DVR and always have had a separate lifetime line item.


Doug - do you get a discount on Premier for having the lifetime TiVo subscription?

Obviously I'd go with choice Xtra + my lifetime DVR and not Choice Plus on the new tiers, but I always wondered about Platinum + lifetime ....


----------



## shadoh

rook said:


> Nobody seemed to notice when locals were magically added into the the package and my rates dropped $6 a month..... Would have never had that with Comcast! They have never offered anything for free, nor have they ever lowered thier price.
> 
> Rook


Interesting perspective. I, also, have been a DirecTV customer for over 6 years, and also recall a handful of rate hikes. But, I do vividly remember the new packaging structure with the local channels, and I did NOT get a $6/mo rate drop. I don't recall exactly how much (though I can check my old bills and tell you for sure -- I keep everything  ), but I was paying approximately $38 or so for Total Choice and approx. $5 for locals (two separate charges). Then when they restructured their packages early last year to include locals, I am now paying approx. $44.99 for Total Choice (which now includes locals), so in the end my total bill went up just over $3. If anyone is interested, I can post the actual numbers when I get home. I may do that as an interesting side-by-side comparison.

In any case, I definitely got a $3 or $4 hike last year, with no changes made on my end, so if I get another similar hike, I won't be too pleased, though not mad enough to leave, yet. If this continues to be a trend year after year, we'll see. Hopefully by then, the TiVo/Comcast deal will be done and hopefully be a better deal. We'll see ...


----------



## goony

Here is a history of Dish Network price increases - I wonder if anyone knows of a similar history being kept for DirecTV?

Of course, DirecTV hasn't stayed in exact lockstep with Dish on price increases and package changes, but the above link would permit someone to do some general historical price comparisons between cabletv and DBS.


----------



## dswallow

dmurphy said:


> Doug - do you get a discount on Premier for having the lifetime TiVo subscription?


No discount; you just sort live with the fact it's not benefiting you while you subscribe to a package where it's included.

Now being able to "transfer" it to a Series 3 was a nice benefit and easily made the purchase worthwhile even if it hadn't already paid for itself by the time DirecTV included DVR service in Premier.


----------



## HDTivoGeek

It seems (probably won't know for sure until next weeks conf call) that if you are an existing customer you will continue with the same PROGRAMMING PACKAGES (the old ones) you currently have HOWEVER the prices on those packages will increase around $3/month on MARCH 1st except for Premier and Family. How long they will leave it that way no one I have spoken to has any idea. I do know if you make ANY changes to your "grandfathered" package you will be put into the new rate structure.


----------



## vdubuclet

HDTivoGeek said:


> HOWEVER the prices on those packages will increase around $3/month on MARCH 1st except for Premier and Family .


IMHO that would void any contract that I signed, and if I wanted to, I could walk away with no penalty. Personally I doubt that I will until fios comes to Dallas. It is everywhere around dallas, but not in dallas yet, ugh.


----------



## dswallow

vdubuclet said:


> IMHO that would void any contract that I signed, and if I wanted to, I could walk away with no penalty. Personally I doubt that I will until fios comes to Dallas. It is everywhere around dallas, but not in dallas yet, ugh.


The commitment isn't for a particular package, it's to subscribe to any Total Choice package.


----------



## cwerdna

HDTivoGeek said:


> NEW: CHOICE $49.99/mo. plus tax over 140 channels
> OLD: TOTAL CHOICE $44.99/mo. plus tax over 155 channels


Man, if this is true, this bites as this is at least the 2nd price increase since I've been w/DirecTV since November 04.

I do like E! and NGC but the rest I could do without. I hope the other statements that others made regarding those channels being removed only for new customers is true.

BTW, not sure if everyone knows this, but supposedly you can get $5 off your bill each month for up to 12 months if you have DSL from qualifying providers per http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/26683_DSLCredits_4FRM_g.pdf. I sent mine awhile ago and haven't gotten any credit yet.  I'm going to call them soon.


----------



## Larus

I too sent the documents in months ago and have never received the $5/month credit.


----------



## aaronwt

If you change your programming package do they try and lock you in for two more years? I'm in the process of dumping DirecTV but I want to keep it for now because of HDNEt. So I would try and get the basic Family package with the HD programming but I don't want to be locked in to a term commitement since my plan is to fully leave DirecTV by Summer.


----------



## dswallow

aaronwt said:


> If you change your programming package do they try and lock you in for two more years? I'm in the process of dumping DirecTV but I want to keep it for now because of HDNEt. So I would try and get the basic Family package with the HD programming but I don't want to be locked in to a term commitement since my plan is to fully leave DirecTV by Summer.


Commitments only are strongly pushed/forced on hardware activations or other hardware-related deals.


----------



## dtremain

vdubuclet said:


> IMHO that would void any contract that I signed, and if I wanted to, I could walk away with no penalty. Personally I doubt that I will until fios comes to Dallas. It is everywhere around dallas, but not in dallas yet, ugh.


Despite your humble opinion, I'm afraid that you need to read the contract you signed a little more carefully. It directly allows for price increases and change of service. Sorry.


----------



## div/0!

Larus said:


> I too sent the documents in months ago and have never received the $5/month credit.


Email them and complain. I did so a few months back, and after assuring them I'd waited the requisite 6-8 weeks for processing, they put a lump-sum $60 credit on my next bill.


----------



## MichaelK

vdubuclet said:


> IMHO that would void any contract that I signed, and if I wanted to, I could walk away with no penalty. Personally I doubt that I will until fios comes to Dallas. It is everywhere around dallas, but not in dallas yet, ugh.


read the fine print I beleive your opinion is wrong.


----------



## HDTivoGeek

I thought the same thing (like with cellphone companies), but no, read your contract. You gave them the right to change pricing when they want. Maybe as a result of a class action lawsuit it might force them to do so but (strangely enough) I don't think that has been attempted yet.


vdubuclet said:


> IMHO that would void any contract that I signed, and if I wanted to, I could walk away with no penalty. Personally I doubt that I will until fios comes to Dallas. It is everywhere around dallas, but not in dallas yet, ugh.


----------



## dtremain

Cmmsh said:


> When't the last time they had an increase?


Last year. Is that what you mean by "it has been a while"?


----------



## hiker

Cmmsh said:


> Why is everybody in an uproar over this? When't the last time they had an increase? It has been a while.
> ...


It was last March or April (06) which wasn't that long ago. It's an annual thing now like the cablecos.

Edit: Looks like Cmmsh deleted his/her post.


----------



## rock_doctor

Well DTV has now removed the page. So we will have to see if or when the new pricing starts. I would expect that, if these prices were to begin in February, we would have received a notice in our bills or at least they would have something on their website. I plan to wait until I see something in print before I decide how much I will remove from my account to make up the difference. 

mark


----------



## lonewoolf47

The more I think these price increases then I realize this is insane. With this latest price increase I will be paying over one thousand dollars a year to watch TV! My cheap Father has to turning over in his grave. I am going to unspoil myself and drop these money making machines who take advantage of idiots who pay whatever they ask them to pay. Is that to cruel? Think about it.


----------



## extension 721

This is industrywide seasonal price increase. Almsot every cable company is raising prices, as well as both sat co's.

It comes with the seasonal price increase/re-negotiation that the content providers do. (for instance, fox news is trying to go from .25 to $1 per subscriber/month this year) 

OLN, due to hockey contracts, is getting more pricey. I'm sure the "no longer included in" channels are some of the ones raising prices. 

and oddly enough, DVRs have something to do with price increases, too. 

if EVERYONE had a DVR and EVERYONE skipped 50% of all commercials, woudln't that drive the money people pay TV stations for advertising down?

And if ad revenue drops, stations will want to charge more...and if stations charge more, so do pay-tv companies.


----------



## extension 721

MichaelK said:


> that's a lie passed along by the providers.
> 
> If you look at Directv's financials they pay less per sub for content delivery every single quarter. Their costs per sub go down every quarter so if there fees were pegged to their costs they should be dropping their rates continually.
> 
> They are merely looking to pocket more of your money. They've said as much in their stock presentations- they beleive there ability to gain market share is slowing dramatically but they intend to continue to grow profits by getting more revenue from each sub. 2 choices to do that- give people something NEW that is compelling that they can add on -or- just jack prices. Sunday Ticket Superfan doesn't seem to be cutting it alone....


70 HD channels is going to be that "new" thing.


----------



## newsposter

gunnar007 said:


> With this latest price increase I will be paying over one thousand dollars a year to watch TV!


people spend much more than that to do destructive things to their bodies...at least TV wont kill ya  Splurge for something you enjoy!


----------



## hiker

My package is TC+. If I logon to my account and go to change programming I see this at the bottom of the screen where I can choose primary package:
_You are currently subscribed to a package that we no longer offer, however you can choose to retain this package if you like._

I'm taking this as an acknowledgment of the new pricing and packages and that they are not going to force me to accept one of the new packages.


----------



## glt

newsposter said:


> people spend much more than that to do destructive things to their bodies...at least TV wont kill ya  Splurge for something you enjoy!


Personally, I think watching $1000 worth of TV a year will have SERIOUS consequences to your PHYSICAL health. Not to mention your MENTAL health.

Of course I value the "worth" of all the TV I watch per year @ ~ $20.00, it's just that I pay $1,000.00 for it!

After checking Brighthouse rates - I'm not too concerned. And it looks like DTV will have substantial HD programming just about the time the TV's are REALLY up to snuff.

Meantime I LOVE my lifetime, SD, two tuner, unmodded SAT-60.



GLT


----------



## skaeight

HDTivoGeek said:


> I do know if you make ANY changes to your "grandfathered" package you will be put into the new rate structure.


Does "ANY changes" include changes to premium packages?


----------



## hiker

We'll have to wait and see, but it seems only logical to me that the change which would make a difference putting you into the new structure would be a change to your base package or adding HD equipment.


----------



## leftstrat

After seeing the pricing for our local cable provider, compared to D* rates, I'm not going to have a cow over it. I'm still saving about $35-40 a month, (including tivo/dvr) with DirecTV, and I'm *still* getting more channels than Charter offers to it's customers around here..


----------



## MichaelK

extension 721 said:


> ...It comes with the seasonal price increase/re-negotiation that the content providers do. (for instance, fox news is trying to go from .25 to $1 per subscriber/month this year)
> ....


that's an excuse that cable/dbs use to deflect blame. Directv's costs per sub have been dropping steadily over time. Check their SEC filings it's clear as day. The only reason they are raising rates is to make more profit plan and simple. If they sat still their profits would go up anyway but that's not enough for them.


----------



## Ehilbert1

I have just TC and I looged onto my account and I could change to TC+ no pob if I wanted too. I had heard that you could not do that now. Should I go ahead and get TC+ now? Because after the price change I'm screwed if I ever want too. Thanks for your help.


----------



## aaronwt

BigTiki said:


> Unlimited Long Distance
> Basic Voice Mail
> Top 5 Phone Features
> Digital Cable = 250 channels
> 2 DVR-HD
> HD Tier
> 2 Premium Movie Chs. (19 HBO, 21 Starz) etc.
> 2 Premium On Demand Chs.
> 5.0 Mbps High-Speed Internet
> 
> This package is a $142.00 monthly value. Does this seem high to anyone else?


This seems like a good deal to me. My phone service is $50 and DirecTV was over $100 plus DSL. Now I'm with Comcast but they don't offer the phone service here yet. Getting all that for only $142 seems worth it.


----------



## blips

aaronwt said:


> This seems like a good deal to me. My phone service is $50 and DirecTV was over $100 plus DSL. Now I'm with Comcast but they don't offer the phone service here yet. Getting all that for only $142 seems worth it.


If that includes the triple play of all three for $100 than doesn't that go up $30 after 6 months or a year? Then is it cheaper to be with the phone company & DirecTv? Also, if you port your number from the AT&T/Verizon to Comcast and decided to go back can you port your number back to AT&T/Verizon from Comcast?


----------



## jimp

I e-mailed DTV and got this as part of a reply:



> Thank you for asking about our programming and pricing. Effective March 1, 2007 and we are introducing some new base packages and pricing. However, there is no change in the TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER package cost, it will remain $99.99 monthly. We will be sending more information about these changes in your February bill. If you dont receive a paper bill, look for an email in early February with more information about how these changes will affect you.


Take that with a grain of salt, I suppose...


----------



## dmurphy

dswallow said:


> No discount; you just sort live with the fact it's not benefiting you while you subscribe to a package where it's included.
> 
> Now being able to "transfer" it to a Series 3 was a nice benefit and easily made the purchase worthwhile even if it hadn't already paid for itself by the time DirecTV included DVR service in Premier.


Really? I thought they would let you move a Series1/Series2 "lifetime" to the Series3, but didn't know the DirecTiVo lifetime was included in that deal.

Well does THAT give me something to think about ... (ha! Not really, at least not with a baby on the way!)


----------



## guins

UGH! I want my NHL channel and I am not paying EXTRA for it.

Gary Bettman, you cannot be happy with this!


----------



## MichaelK

dmurphy said:


> Really? I thought they would let you move a Series1/Series2 "lifetime" to the Series3, but didn't know the DirecTiVo lifetime was included in that deal.
> 
> Well does THAT give me something to think about ... (ha! Not really, at least not with a baby on the way!)


what no teletubbies in HD?


----------



## mailinator

No coincidence that they're taking out NGC, E!, WGN, etc. from the TC package. Aren't these all scheduled to become "HD" channels in 2007? With the re-definition of the "HD" service, this means you'll only get these additional HD channels if you up to the higher package.

Under the current HD definition, you'd get them regardless. That's why one could subscribe the TC family plan + HD pack and get ESPN HD. Not anymore.


----------



## rsuchowi

Well here in South NJ Concast still would cost $20.00 more than my current DTV lineup even with the cost increases. Concast and DTV beware, FIOS is coming, FIOS is coming. 

Bob


----------



## Krstofer

Where is this information on Directv's website? I can't find it.


----------



## fredandbetty

Krstofer said:


> Where is this information on Directv's website? I can't find it.


so can anyone tell me if i am losing E! for sure?? i have an install of the HR20 scheduled for the 7th, and i think i an getting the old pkg price...


----------



## vigfoot

as soon as college basketball is over i think i'll suspend my account for a while and reassess the need for TV @ outrageous prices.

is there a monthly charge while suspended?


----------



## aaronwt

SO I can suspend my account in case I decide to reactivate it later? What is the advantage to that as opposed to just cancelling service?


----------



## Boston Fan

vigfoot said:


> as soon as college basketball is over i think i'll suspend my account for a while and reassess the need for TV @ outrageous prices.
> 
> is there a monthly charge while suspended?


No - there is no monthly charge. I believe you can suspend service for up to 9 months.


----------



## Boston Fan

aaronwt said:


> SO I can suspend my account in case I decide to reactivate it later? What is the advantage to that as opposed to just cancelling service?


Reactivating an account that you have suspended takes only a quick phone call to an auto-response system. A couple of button presses, and you are back in business - all of your info remains acive in the system, so you do not need to go throgh the hassle of opening a new account.


----------



## aaronwt

Boston Fan said:


> Reactivating an account that you have suspended takes only a quick phone call to an auto-response system. A couple of button presses, and you are back in business - all of your info remains acive in the system, so you do not need to go throgh the hassle of opening a new account.


Ok thanks!. I guess I should just suspend my account later this year just in case. I asume once it's suspended I could still cancel it at anytime?


----------



## EMoMoney

EMoMoney said:


> SO, I will not be able to keep HD service with my Family package? Nice.





dtremain said:


> If you have locals, you should have locals in HD for no additional cost. The HD service includes the other HD networks.


I'm not concerned about the locals, I realize I will have the MPEG4 locals. I am concerned whether I will be able to keep the HD package for $10/month as they are eliminating the HD package and are bundling them with the other packages. We are Family Choice subscribers with the HD package. I don't want to have to upgrade to another package just to keep the HD package. Or does this only affect new subscribers?


----------



## Boston Fan

aaronwt said:


> Ok thanks!. I guess I should just suspend my account later this year just in case. I asume once it's suspended I could still cancel it at anytime?


Yes - you would be able to cancel at a later date if you wanted to.


----------



## Michael R

BigFoot48 said:


> This is the section that got my attention. We've been on E/W feeds for many years, even after moving back to civilization. So are they now going to turn on and charge me for local stations? (I do have the RV card to play if they question my E/W.)


That section got my attention as well. The DTV humanoids I talked with have no idea what a "case by case basis" means. I'm wondering if my distants with waivers will soon be removed because I can't receive locals because of trees. It appears that I'll now be involuntarily paying for locals I can't receive.


----------



## NineWest

Ehilbert1 said:


> I have just TC and I looged onto my account and I could change to TC+ no pob if I wanted too. I had heard that you could not do that now. Should I go ahead and get TC+ now? Because after the price change I'm screwed if I ever want too. Thanks for your help.


I was wondering the same exact thing.........


----------



## Ehilbert1

I went a head and changed to TC+. I figured that if DTV picks up that new chiller channel it would go to TC+ and not just TC. I could be wrong,but why would they add that channel to TC when they are taking away other channels.

I could understand a price increase on TC if your adding chanels,but an increase when your taking some away?. I know I know its all for the new HD channels to cover the cost. I just hope DTV realizes not everyone has an HD TV and not everyone wants to pay extra to see the zits on someones face. I have HD and I love it,but my parents could care less and they have DTV. They have no idea a price change is coming and they will lose channels. When I told them they said they could go to Wide Open West (WOW) cable here in columbus for a good price locked in for 2 years.Hell I may do the same.


----------



## trainman

Ehilbert1 said:


> I could be wrong,but why would they add that channel to TC when they are taking away other channels.


Because they may have a contract with the owner of the channel that specifically requires them to have it on the TC package, not TC+.

(I have no idea if that's the case here.)


----------



## NineWest

Ehilbert1 said:


> I went a head and changed to TC+. I figured that if DTV picks up that new chiller channel it would go to TC+ and not just TC. I could be wrong,but why would they add that channel to TC when they are taking away other channels.
> .


I keep getting this error "Sorry, but there was a system error. Please try again or call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000." every time I try to change to TC+ online.........


----------



## aaronwt

EMoMoney said:


> I'm not concerned about the locals, I realize I will have the MPEG4 locals. I am concerned whether I will be able to keep the HD package for $10/month as they are eliminating the HD package and are bundling them with the other packages. We are Family Choice subscribers with the HD package. I don't want to have to upgrade to another package just to keep the HD package. Or does this only affect new subscribers?


When are they doing that? I just switched to the Family Choice package a few days ago. I just got my bill today and it still shows a $9.99 charge for the HD package through February 25th.


----------



## EMoMoney

aaronwt said:


> When are they doing that? I just switched to the Family Choice package a few days ago. I just got my bill today and it still shows a $9.99 charge for the HD package through February 25th.


From the first page:

HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.

And it HD is not listed with the family package.:

NEW: FAMILY $29.99/mo. plus tax approximately 40 channels
OLD: FAMILY (package name changes on existing customer bills. No change to price or channel lineup)

NEW: CHOICE $49.99/mo. plus tax over 140 channels
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE $44.99/mo. plus tax over 155 channels

NEW: CHOICE XTRA $54.99/mo. plus tax same channels as PLUS (below) but without DVR service
OLD: TOTAL CHOICE PLUS $49.99/mo. plus tax over 185 channels

NEW: PLUS $59.99/mo. plus tax DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE

NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels
OLD: NONE


----------



## aaronwt

They still charged me the $9.99 which runs through Feb 25th for me. It sounds like this applies to new customers.


----------



## cowboys2002

vigfoot said:


> as soon as college basketball is over i think i'll suspend my account for a while and reassess the need for TV @ outrageous prices.
> 
> is there a monthly charge while suspended?


$5.99 for "bare bones" not to cancel the account!


----------



## Boston Fan

cowboys2002 said:


> $5.99 for "bare bones" not to cancel the account!


If you ask them to *"suspend"* your account, they will do so at no cost for up to 9 months.


----------



## hongcho

Just got an email from DirecTV on the new pricing (for the existing customers). The following text is from here: http://directv.com/images/pdf/blackbuckslip.pdf .

Hong.



> New Rates for DIRECTV ® Service: New prices indicated below take effect March 1, 2007, and will appear on billing statements issued after that date. See the detailed information below as it relates to your service.
> 
> Base Packages: Base packages include local channels, where available. If DIRECTV does not offer local channels in your area, programming packages are $3/mo. less than the listed prices. Visit directv.com/locals to check availability by ZIP code. Packages and their new prices: PREMIER (formerly TOTAL CHOICE ® PREMIER) $99.99/mo; SELECCIÓN PREMIER  $99.99/mo; SELECCIÓN ULTRA  $51.99/mo; SELECCIÓN MÁS  $42.99/mo. SELECT (formerly TOTAL CHOICE ® SELECT) will increase up to an additional $3/mo. The following base packages*:TOTAL CHOICE ® , TOTAL CHOICE PLUS, OPCIÓN PREMIER, OPCIÓN ULTRA ESPECIAL, OPCIÓN EXTRA ESPECIAL, OPCIÓN EXTRA, OPCIÓN ESPECIAL, DIRECTV Limited, PLUS DIRECTV, PERSONAL CHOICE, TOTAL CHOICE LIMITED, and TOTAL CHOICE Value Packages without HBO ® will increase up to an additional $3/mo. Prices for TOTAL CHOICE Value Packages with HBO ® * and TOTAL CHOICE PLATINUM* will increase up to an additional $4/mo.
> 
> *These packages are no longer available for sale. Customers who currently subscribe to these packages may maintain them as long as their account is in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.
> 
> Other Packages: HBO Premium Movie Service increases an additional $1/mo. (except where included in PREMIER and SELECCIÓN PREMIER). Prices of other premium movie services do not change. TOTAL CHOICE MOBILE increases an additional $5/mo., FilipinoDirect  increases an additional $2/mo., and TFCDirect  increases an additional $3/mo. The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV
> in its sole discretion.
> 
> For complete pricing and packaging information, visit directv.com/packages. Programming, pricing, terms and conditions subject to change, at any time. Hardware and programming available separately. Pricing is residential. Taxes not included. Receipt of DIRECTV programming is subject to the terms of the DIRECTV Customer Agreement; a copy is provided at directv.com/legal and in your first bill. ©2006 DIRECTV, Inc. DIRECTV and the Cyclone Design logo, TOTAL CHOICE, SELECCIÓN PREMIER, SELECCIÓN ULTRA, SELECCIÓN MÁS and all other WorldDirect service names are trademarks of DIRECTV, Inc. All other trademarks and service marks are the property of their respective owners. 02/07 28715CSS-10


----------



## drew2k

I also got an email from DirecTV, but it didn't have any of the details that hongcho got. Here's what I got:


> Effective March 1, 2007, the monthly price of some DIRECTV® programming packages will change. Please click here for pricing information in English and Spanish.
> 
> If you're not sure what amount you currently pay for your package, you can access your account online by signing in at directv.com.
> 
> At directv.com you can also:
> 
> * View recent transactions and account balance
> * Pay your bill*
> * Order DIRECTV® Pay Per View movies and events
> 
> If you do not have online access, you can always call us at 1-800-531-5000.
> 
> Thank you for your business. We look forward to continuing to provide you with top ranking service and value.


There are links, though, that take me to the same info.


----------



## jdiehl

I called (to try and get the 12 month promo for "Plus HD") and asked about Total Choice channels moving up a tier (I currently have TC + HD + DVR).

The CSR I spoke with said that there will be no channel lineup changes, ONLY pricing changes.

He said that I could get the 12 month promo (Plus HD for $59.99) but I'd have to wait until March 1st as he can't add it at this time for existing customers.


----------



## heronbay1

When my $10 off offer runs out in December I will be notifying of a change. You're fired.


----------



## EMoMoney

hongcho said:


> The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV
> in its sole discretion.


I read this as we can keep the HD package until they add the new HD channels, then we will be forced to upgrade to the TC plus HD?


----------



## dswallow

EMoMoney said:


> I read this as we can keep the HD package until they add the new HD channels, then we will be forced to upgrade to the TC plus HD?


I read it as nobody will force you to get any new HD channels and you can stay on your existing plan for as long as you want, for now.


----------



## bonscott87

dswallow said:


> I read it as nobody will force you to get any new HD channels and you can stay on your existing plan for as long as you want, for now.


Correct. In other words you can keep the current HD package and keep all the HD channels you get today.

But in a few months when more HD is added you will need to upgrade to the new HD access fee. Of course being only $1 more why wouldn't you?


----------



## bonscott87

heronbay1 said:


> When my $10 off offer runs out in December I will be notifying of a change. You're fired.


Have fun with Dish or cable who raise their rates every year by just as much if not more.


----------



## dswallow

bonscott87 said:


> Have fun with Dish or cable who raise their rates every year by just as much if not more.


I wrestled with basically the same thing. But once you accept both DirecTV and your local cable company are now essentially sticking to an annual price increase schedule, you now can bring other features of each service into the equation... such as internet and telephone dial-tone service. And, of course, it's not just price but quality of the video to consider, too, and at least in areas where cable offers digital simulcasts of their analog tier, it's DirecTV that isn't up to snuff these days. And finally there's the TiVo part of the equation for those who care.

DirecTV used to have some distinct advantages over local cable, universally. Most of those are now gone. The only compelling thing I see these days that really keeps some subscribers with DirecTV are the premium sports packages and availability of out-of-market regional sports channels. And if the day ever came that a la carte subscriptions were possible, you can bet there'd suddenly be a pretty high turnover at DirecTV... which is why you keep seeing multi-hundred-million dollar deals for these sports packages. And just how sustainable is that? Time will tell.


----------



## phodg

I've had DirecTV since the days of separate USSB bills, but I have Comcast coming out on Saturday for an install. I recently bought a couple of HDTVs and for me both from a programming and cost point of view it makes sense to switch. Plus the addition of TiVo to Comcast this year put me over the top. It's been a good run with DirecTV but for me they're just not competitive any more. I called to see what deal I could get on the HR20 but the delay in getting them plus the cost (I have 3 DirecTiVos I want to switch) means cable is a lot cheaper.


----------



## EMoMoney

bonscott87 said:


> Correct. In other words you can keep the current HD package and keep all the HD channels you get today.
> 
> But in a few months when more HD is added you will need to upgrade to the new HD access fee. Of course being only $1 more why wouldn't you?


I think you're reading it incorrectly. The HD access fee is a one time fee for new subscribers, the HD package will not be $10.95/month. If I want the new HD channels I will have to upgrade to TC Plus HD for the low low price of $70. Right now I have the family choice because all we watch are the networks and the HD channels, so basically for me if I want the new HD channels, it's going to be a $30/month increase.


----------



## bonscott87

EMoMoney said:


> I think you're reading it incorrectly. The HD access fee is a one time fee for new subscribers, the HD package will not be $10.95/month. If I want the new HD channels I will have to upgrade to TC Plus HD for the low low price of $70. Right now I have the family choice because all we watch are the networks and the HD channels, so basically for me if I want the new HD channels, it's going to be a $30/month increase.


No. It's simply $10.99 on top of whatever package you get. Extra with HD is a package that just happens to include the HD access fee as part of the price.



> HIGH-DEFINITION SERVICES: Besides introducing the base package options listed above, we are changing the way we offer high-definition service. Formerly, customers were able to purchase the DIRECTV® HD Package for $9.99/mo. We are expiring the current DIRECTV HD Package on February 5, 2007. *Now, to simplify delivery of our expanding lineup of HD service options, we are bundling related HD channels into our base, premium and sports subscription packages.*
> New customers activating HD equipment on or after February 6, regardless of the programming they choose, will pay for access to DIRECTV® HD technology at a *flat fee of $10.99 per month (i.e., the HD Access Fee). * This fee will be required anytime an HD receiver is activated on a customers account. The customer receives access to our HD technology so they can enjoy HD transmissions of programming within their programming packages -- for example, if a customer has the NFL SUNDAY TICKET SuperFan package, he/she will get the HD games included in that package; or, if a customer has HBO®, he/she will get HBO® HD. Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


Thus you simply pay $10.99 per month and you get any and all HD that is available to you in your package.
So whatever HD channels match up with those in your family pack you will get. If ESPN is part of the family pack then you'll get ESPN HD. Is TNT in the family pack? If so you'll get TNT-HD. Is Sci-Fi and USA in the family pack? Then you'll get Sci-Fi HD and USA HD once they become available.

It's really, really simple here. Too many people are making it waaaaaay to complicated. 
And again, nobody today needs to switch anything until there are new HD channels that you might want to get.


----------



## aaronwt

DOes this take effect for everybody or just new customers?


----------



## Jeff's Tivo

When I wrote to DTV regarding why there is a line on my bill listed as"HD Access"
with a $0.00 total...this was their response.



Dear Mr.*****,

Thanks for writing. I apologize for all the confusion regarding the "HD Access Special Offer_EXP" line item that is now showing up on your billing ledger. All existing customers (before Feb 6) who have an HD receiver but who did not subscribe to the old HD Package (now "HD Access_Exp") will receive the "HD Access_Special Offer" at $0.00 for an undetermined amount of time. Essentially, they will continue to receive the HD content that they currently get (for example: HD locals, HD NFL SuperFan, etc.), but will not receive any additional HD channels in their base package unless they begin paying for HD Access. On the undetermined date, If the customer does not choose to purchase the HD Access package, then they will not be able to view any channels in HD (i.e. Pay Per View, HD locals, etc. that they could view before without subscribing to the HD Package).

I hope I was able to answer your questions.

Sincerely,

John M. W2019
DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## Jon J

I, too, have the $0.00 charge for HD Access on my online bill.

I do not subscribe to the HD package but do receive the HD version of HBO.

I've seldon watched HBO recently. So, if DTV removes the HD HBO I'll just drop the movie channel.

Easy decision.


----------



## GusMan

Gotta love the whole "undetermined date" thing...


----------



## EMoMoney

bonscott87 said:


> No. It's simply $10.99 on top of whatever package you get. Extra with HD is a package that just happens to include the HD access fee as part of the price.
> 
> Thus you simply pay $10.99 per month and you get any and all HD that is available to you in your package.
> So whatever HD channels match up with those in your family pack you will get. If ESPN is part of the family pack then you'll get ESPN HD. Is TNT in the family pack? If so you'll get TNT-HD. Is Sci-Fi and USA in the family pack? Then you'll get Sci-Fi HD and USA HD once they become available.
> 
> It's really, really simple here. Too many people are making it waaaaaay to complicated.
> And again, nobody today needs to switch anything until there are new HD channels that you might want to get.


Ok, I read somewhere that the HD access fee was a one time fee. I understand, but they are making things a little complicated for some packages. So if I am reading this correctly now, I need to pay the 10.99 HD access fee to keep my HD locals:


> Similarly, if a customer has local channels in their programming package and DIRECTV offers local HD programming in their area, the customer will receive the HD local channels.


I could go back to OTA, but then I would lose NBC.
So if I want to keep TNT, and ESPN/2 HD since they're not in the Family package, I need to keep my current 9.99 HD package. Right here I am looking at an $11 increase just to keep all the HD channels I currently have and maybe adding a couple more. I don't see too many channels in the Family package that will have HD offerings other than National Geographic.

I'm not against the idea that if we want HD we have to pay for it, but this is a huge increase for a lot of subscribers. Even the TC subs will see a big increase. The plan is increasing $5 alone and they're losing 15 channels (that's outrageous in itself.) Their bill will increase by more than 20% just to keep what they currently have because they will have to sub to Choice Extra to not lose those 15 channels. I understand they will be receiving another 30 channels with the Etra package, but how many of those will actually be watched?

So, yes, people are making this seem difficult because D* is making it difficult. Why not just increase the price of the HD package? In my opinion D* is making too many changes. Like the example I noted above, think of the D* subscribers who are not interested in HD or DVR and are just TC subs. Their bill will be going up $5/month and they're taking away 15 channels.


----------



## Ehilbert1

I could not agree more. I don't get how you can raise the price of a package and take away all those channels. Again I know its all for the future of HD. I know must of us including me have HD and love it,but remember there are people who could caree less about HD right now. Those are the people I feel sorry for.


----------



## bgreen5

Just got the e-mail and found this thread.

2nd rate increase in less than a year (my last one was 3/1/2006)?!

Anyone have a PDF link for the current "Total Choice" channel lineup? I've been with DTV for a few years now... I just want to make sure that my grandfathered channels don't disappear simultaneously with the rate increases.

And Comcast is looking better again every day.


----------



## eddyj

bgreen5 said:


> And Comcast is looking better again every day.


I just set up my brother's Series 3 with Comcast, and it is a beautiful thing. Once the S3 prices drop enough, I may start looking into going back to Comcast.


----------



## Bob Coxner

DTV has really gone downhill in the past few years. I haven't received any email about the price increase and there was nothing in my last paper bill. Tonight I called to see what the changes would be for me. It was almost impossible to get to a human until I selected "cancel" as an option. I'm assuming that got me to Retention. The CSR there told me that there would be absolutely no increase in my package (TC+) as long as I didn't make a change. I asked him several times and he was insistent that I was grandfathered with my existing price. Again, this was Retention - not a front-line CSR.

I knew that was a lie but I didn't have the email from DTV to contradict him. I then found a copy online, and it appears that my bill will go up $3 if I don't change packages.

I called back to vent some more frustration, especially about the Retention rep lying to me. The next rep, again in Retention, agreed that my price would go up, but she argued (for 10 minutes) that it would go up $4 *UNLESS* I changed packages now - in which case it would only go up $3. She argued that new and existing customers would be paying the exact same price for TC+/Choice Extra. That's exactly the opposite of what I'm reading here.

Two different CSRs. Both in Retention. Giving me two totally different stories. And they're both wrong. Jeez.

Here's how bad it's gotten with Retention. I've been with DTV for 8+ years. Never missed a payment, usually around $75 a month lately. I strongly voiced my disapproval of the annual rate increases, plus being lied to by the first CSR and said I would be checking out the local cable offerings (true). She encouraged me to do that and did absolutely squat to smooth things over. Not even a hint of free Showtime!!! Holy Moly! Even front-line CSRs used to give you free Showtime if you complained about the weather. Now even Retention fails to offer it to a disgruntled 8+ year subscriber.

My local Time-Warner has a $99 triple play offer going. Internet (5mbps - which I already have), phone and digital cable (directly equal to TC+) for one year at $99 a month. It would save me about $40 a month compared to those bills now. I would lose DirecTivo but now I'm thinking just buy a Series 2 stand-alone Tivo and go cable. Even with the $15 a month extra for Tivo I would still be saving money.

Rupert has been a disaster for DTV. I can only hope (assuming I'm still with them) that Liberty will be better.


----------



## HomeThtrLA

I have DirecTV and am suffering with their POS DVR.

The plans don't mention local channels at all. We're paying $54.99 with their DVR service and, as I understand it, $5 a month for locals. I don't see any plan in your mix that matches ours. What will happen with mine?


----------



## moonman

bgreen5 said:


> Just got the e-mail and found this thread.
> 
> 2nd rate increase in less than a year (my last one was 3/1/2006)?!
> 
> Anyone have a PDF link for the current "Total Choice" channel lineup? I've been with DTV for a few years now... I just want to make sure that my grandfathered channels don't disappear simultaneously with the rate increases.
> 
> And Comcast is looking better again every day.


-------------------
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=900012
-----------------
Just click on the pkg. tier you are interested in............
All the tiers include local channels altho you may have to add the H/D access fee
to get them with the necessary equip. The old line-up is no longer available,
however someone may have a copy of it


----------



## bonscott87

HomeThtrLA said:


> I have DirecTV and am suffering with their POS DVR.
> 
> The plans don't mention local channels at all. We're paying $54.99 with their DVR service and, as I understand it, $5 a month for locals. I don't see any plan in your mix that matches ours. What will happen with mine?


Locals are included at no charge in all packages. If locals aren't available in your area via DirecTV then you get a $3 discount on your package.


----------



## Rhughes

bonscott87 said:


> Locals are included at no charge in all packages. If locals aren't available in your area via DirecTV then you get a $3 discount on your package.


Maybe so on the latest packages, but those of us still on the old Select Choice do not get locals without an extra charge.


----------



## markestey

I miss the Tivo unit, which Directv replaced with their own DVR. The replacement sure doesn't have the features that the Tivo DVR had and they are sadly missed.


----------



## kndust

bonscott87 said:


> No. It's simply $10.99 on top of whatever package you get. Extra with HD is a package that just happens to include the HD access fee as part of the price.
> 
> Thus you simply pay $10.99 per month and you get any and all HD that is available to you in your package.
> So whatever HD channels match up with those in your family pack you will get. If ESPN is part of the family pack then you'll get ESPN HD. Is TNT in the family pack? If so you'll get TNT-HD. Is Sci-Fi and USA in the family pack? Then you'll get Sci-Fi HD and USA HD once they become available.
> 
> It's really, really simple here. Too many people are making it waaaaaay to complicated.
> And again, nobody today needs to switch anything until there are new HD channels that you might want to get.


The Fact is that you will have to go to this package NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels which includes the hd package and also if you had a dvr on your acct.


----------



## bonscott87

kndust said:


> The Fact is that you will have to go to this package NEW: PLUS HD $69.99/mo. plus tax HD Access and DVR service included over 185 channels which includes the hd package and also if you had a dvr on your acct.


Why? You can certainly keep your grandfathered package you have now and pay the DVR fee and HD fee separate as you always have and save a couple bucks vs. the new package. There is nothing to force you into any of the new packages unless you change your base package.

And there is nothing making you go to the Plus HD package at all if you want HD. You could go with Choice and add the HD access fee. Any combination you want you can do. The Plus HD pack just makes it nice and easy, one line item, for those that have the top non-premium package with a DVR and HD. Nice and simple.


----------



## MisterEd

If you change programming or ADD **NEW FIRST TIME** HD or DVR services (beginning March 1) you will be put into the new programmig packages.



bonscott87 said:


> Why? You can certainly keep your grandfathered package you have now and pay the DVR fee and HD fee separate as you always have and save a couple bucks vs. the new package. There is nothing to force you into any of the new packages unless you change your base package.
> 
> And there is nothing making you go to the Plus HD package at all if you want HD. You could go with Choice and add the HD access fee. Any combination you want you can do. The Plus HD pack just makes it nice and easy, one line item, for those that have the top non-premium package with a DVR and HD. Nice and simple.


----------



## Stalyn

The only reason i am still with Direct tv (5 yrs now) is because of the football package. If someone else were to offer that package or close to it, i would have been gone already.


----------



## hiker

MisterEd said:


> If you change programming or ADD **NEW FIRST TIME** HD or DVR services (beginning March 1) you will be put into the new programmig packages.


There is disagreement on that. See the post here.


----------



## vhkounel

I also am staying with DirecTV because of the NFL Ticket, I have a buddy that works for Coors and he keeps telling me that Cable will eventually pick up the NFL Ticket, does anybody have any idea if this will ever come true?


----------



## MisterEd

I respectfully disagree with the disagreement. 

And to add more disagreement to my disagreement I will further say that if when the time comes they add more HD programming if you are on the grandfathered HD package you won't get the new programming either, just what you had unless you go to their new packages.

From their email:
The DIRECTV ® HD package is no longer available for sale, but *customers who currently subscribe to this package may maintain its current lineup of HD channels * for the same fee of $9.99/mo., as long as their account remains in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion.



hiker said:


> There is disagreement on that. See the post here.


----------



## bonscott87

vhkounel said:


> I also am staying with DirecTV because of the NFL Ticket, I have a buddy that works for Coors and he keeps telling me that Cable will eventually pick up the NFL Ticket, does anybody have any idea if this will ever come true?


Not likely. Cable could have bid on it a couple years ago but they passed, not wanting to pay that much. DirecTV exclusive runs thru 2010 and you can bet they will reup that exclusivity.


----------



## robbeck

Ok, so Directv has been raising their prices a lot during the past couple of years. I've been with them for 8 years now. I still don't think in that timespan that the increases are greater than those of cable's. D* is supposed to be launching 100 HD channels this year. If they weren't doing that people would be complaining about the lack of HD programming. But they are so instead they complain about price increases. You can't have it both ways. I'm staying for their commitment to expansion, NFL Sunday Ticket, and very few technical problems.(HD Tivo not included) I have had to swap out my hr10-250 2 times but received the replacement very quickly.


----------



## The Flush

robbeck said:


> Ok, so Directv has been raising their prices a lot during the past couple of years. I've been with them for 8 years now. I still don't think in that timespan that the increases are greater than those of cable's. D* is supposed to be launching 100 HD channels this year. If they weren't doing that people would be complaining about the lack of HD programming. But they are so instead they complain about price increases. You can't have it both ways. I'm staying for their commitment to expansion, NFL Sunday Ticket, and very few technical problems.(HD Tivo not included) I have had to swap out my hr10-250 2 times but received the replacement very quickly.


I don't care about the HD channels. Why should I have to pay more to fund the HD channels I am not receiving?


----------



## bonscott87

The Flush said:


> I don't care about the HD channels. Why should I have to pay more to fund the HD channels I am not receiving?


Why should I pay for 170 SD channels I don't want to receive?


----------



## aaronwt

I car emore about TiVo. I want more HD but with a TiVo. If DirecTV embraced TIvo for their MPEG4 I wouldn't have even considered leaving. But they didn't and my bill is already pared down from $110 to $45 a month. I'd been paying in excess of $100 a month for 5 years. By this Summer it will be $0. They will lose me as a customer for not keeping TiVo for MPEG4.


----------



## The Flush

bonscott87 said:


> Why should I pay for 170 SD channels I don't want to receive?


You should not have to pay for SD that you don't receive.


----------



## aaronwt

The Flush said:


> You should not have to pay for SD that you don't receive.


It was like that 27 years ago when I first got cable, it's the same way now. I don't want or need 90% of the channels available, but I still have to pay for them.


----------



## EMoMoney

The Flush said:


> You should not have to pay for SD that you don't receive.


I think the point he was trying to make is why does he need 170 SD channels just to have the HD channels he wants. I'm in the same boat. We have the family package just because we don't watch 90% of the content offered with the TC package. We primarily watch the local networks and the HD package. Why couldn't D* just keep offering the HD package and just increase the price of that when they added more channels? Sure I can keep the current lineup, but if I want more HD channels, I have to subscribe to a package where I won't watch 90% of the content.


----------



## Rhughes

aaronwt said:


> It was like that 27 years ago when I first got cable, it's the same way now. I don't want or need 90% of the channels available, but I still have to pay for them.


And 27 years ago, all satellite television was ala carte. You could pick and choose just what you wanted to pay for. Later, they bundled some channels to save money. It wasn't until the small dish came on the market that we were forced to buy large packages of channels we didn't need. Actually, that far back we didn't even pay to watch. Everything was open and free. Most folks today have no idea what satellite television was like in those days. Picture wading through three-feet of snow in below 0F temps, talking to my wife on a walky-talky from the house as I turned the azimuth and elevation cranks back and forth trying to find a signal. I don't miss those days.


----------



## Fingerlakes Dave

aaronwt said:


> It was like that 27 years ago when I first got cable, it's the same way now. I don't want or need 90% of the channels available, but I still have to pay for them.


 Same here. It has never been any different, and I've been with numerous cable companies. The dish vendors aren't any different.

As for pricing: TWC in Auburn, NY (former Adelphia) Digital Basic (2-99 + PPV + a bunch of music I don't want of need): $52.99. To add HD: $7.95 for HD converter box = $61.00 +tx approx.

Digital Explorer package (whatever number of channels I don't watch) + HD + PPV + music I don't want: $59.95 + tx.

Gee....imagine that! 

And from a former Adelphia employee (now a TWC employee), they are having a rate increase in April. Minimum 4%. The old Adelphia packages at a higher rate!


----------



## bonscott87

aaronwt said:


> I care more about TiVo.


I've seen this posted a lot.

Many people wonder why DirecTV decided to go their own way vs. Tivo.
This is probably the number 1 reason. DirecTV wants people loyal to DirecTV, not to another company.


----------



## bonscott87

EMoMoney said:


> I think the point he was trying to make is why does he need 170 SD channels just to have the HD channels he wants.


You got it. 
Watching something not in HD is a very rare thing in my household indeed.


----------



## Budget_HT

bonscott87 said:


> I've seen this posted a lot.
> 
> Many people wonder why DirecTV decided to go their own way vs. Tivo.
> This is probably the number 1 reason. DirecTV wants people loyal to DirecTV, not to another company.


I think DirecTV wants anyone who pays, regardless of their reason.

That said, I too am a TiVo fan, largely because my wife uses it and strongly resists considering anything else. If some other DVR worked as well or better, I could convince to change if the price was better. But I have not seen nor heard of any other DVR that comes close to the reliability and ease of use of the TiVo. Of course that ease of use is biased by already knowing how to manipulate and control her TiVo.


----------



## bonscott87

Budget_HT said:


> I think DirecTV wants anyone who pays, regardless of their reason.


Oh I totally agree. But you are seeing in these posts what DirecTV fears. There are people that will leave DirecTV simply because of not having a Tivo.

What would happen say 5 years from now when half or more of their user base has Tivo and say there was a problem and Tivo would no longer be offered. They have a whole lot bigger issue of possible revolt and loss of customers at that time then they are now when the userbase is vastly smaller.

By doing it their own way they really reduce their risk of people leaving over Tivo vs. leaving just because they don't like DirecTV anymore. At least in the future if people leave it will be under their control (and their fault). Of course they need to get their DVR right or they will having bigger problems. 
R15 looks to still be marginal.
But the HR20 is really getting solid with the last few updates. Reports of issues are way down (certainly there are people still with problem, just like you see people with problems on this forum with Tivo).

*IF* they can get things really solid by the time they roll out the new HD later this year they will be in a stronger position with less risk then if they depended on another company (Tivo) to provide their DVR technology.

Those few (thousands) that can't live without Tivo can go their way with a stand alone Tivo or hope the cable Tivo's are decent.


----------



## dswallow

bonscott87 said:


> What would happen say 5 years from now when half or more of their user base has Tivo and say there was a problem and Tivo would no longer be offered. They have a whole lot bigger issue of possible revolt and loss of customers at that time then they are now when the userbase is vastly smaller.


What would happen 5 years from now if the country converted to DC power?


----------



## bonscott87

dswallow said:


> What would happen 5 years from now if the country converted to DC power?


LOL.

The point is, poorly written by me perhaps, is that DirecTV has obviously thought out their strategy and done the math. Getting rid of Tivo just isnt' that big of an impact for them at this early stage of DVR adoption, a small % of their userbase has one to begin with. The few that will leave isn't even enough to worry about, they'll sign up that many new customers in a week or two. If sticking with Tivo was the best thing for them long term they would have done it (assuming other factors not involved such as Tivo wanting a lot more money, etc.).

Anyway, back on topic, the new packages.


----------



## MisterEd

The just changed the HD Package back to $9.99 (it was $10.99 for about 1 week).


----------



## jaramill

bonscott87 said:


> I've seen this posted a lot.
> 
> Many people wonder why DirecTV decided to go their own way vs. Tivo.
> This is probably the number 1 reason. DirecTV wants people loyal to DirecTV, not to another company.


The potential buyout was nixed due to the high cost of acquiring it. TiVo's name (just like ours) is expensive.

So we'd rather come up with our own version of TiVo. I personally love it and have it with the DIRECTV DVR we get for free (as employees).

Anyway we're being bought up by John Malone of Liberty Media, and we're competing heavily with Dish Network which may be bought up by AT&T.

Gio


----------



## jmace57

disco said:


> Damn D*...this really blows...:down:


In the words of Bart Simpson "How can this simultaneously suck and blow?"

Agree. This may push me back to the dark side...

Jim


----------



## goony

jaramill said:


> So we'd rather come up with our own version of TiVo. I personally love it and have it with the DIRECTV DVR we get for free (as employees).


Have you ever used a Tivo-based DVR?

I am trying to figure out if your comment is based on a comparison of the two.


----------



## jfh3

jaramill said:


> The potential buyout was nixed due to the high cost of acquiring it. TiVo's name (just like ours) is expensive.
> 
> So we'd rather come up with our own version of TiVo. I personally love it and have it with the DIRECTV DVR we get for free (as employees).
> 
> Anyway we're being bought up by John Malone of Liberty Media, and we're competing heavily with Dish Network which may be bought up by AT&T.
> 
> Gio


Tivo is a competitive advantage. NDS is not.

You also have a logic problem - just because DTV didn't buy Tivo doesn't mean they couldn't have continued the licensing/marketing of DirecTivo boxes.


----------



## bgreen5

jaramill said:


> So we'd rather come up with our own version of TiVo. I personally love it and have it with the DIRECTV DVR we get for free (as employees).


I don't know how many TiVo customers it takes to be significant for DTV in the grand scheme of things, but trust me 100% that the only reason I ever became a subscriber was because of the TiVo integration.

I could care less about the DTV "version" of TiVo, and will be leaving DirecTV before long to opt for a standalone TiVo (probably going back to a cable provider). As it is, I can no longer afford to spend money on your programming packages. I've been spending $90/month after last year's price increases, and will drop my movie packages to bring that back to a more sane $50-ish level before dumping DirecTV entirely.

I don't care about the sports or HD content. For me, it's all about TiVo. I'm probably in the minority, but that's my real situation and personal perspective.

Presumably, you've done the math to prove to yourselves that losing TiVo customers will have minimal impact on your business.

And, while I haven't kept track of the patents and licensing status in quite a while, I trust you guys feel pretty confident that your NDS box is not ultimately going to be owned in the courts by TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

Same here. I've been paying over $100 a month for the past 5 years. I've now dropped all but two receivers and most programming. I will cut ties with DirecTV completely later this year. All because of the situation with TiVo and DirecTV. I would have loved to stay with DirecTV if only they would have embraced TiVo. Instead the cable companies have embraced TiVo and that's where I went back to.


----------



## bonscott87

You guys are in the minority, you just need to come to the realization of that. Nothing wrong with it, but just need to understand that a few thousand people leaving isn't even a blip on the radar. Not sure why people can't understand that. Tivo users are not leaving in droves. Low churn numbers and high HR20 installs even prove that.


----------



## dlmcmurr

I'm still an SD guy, don't even own an HD TV, and have been using and hacked the DTiVo. Based on my experience, I talked my parents into a Comcast DVR, thinking surely it was something near a TiVo. Wrong!! It's the biggest piece of junk I've ever seen. But, I really like the ondemand stuff. But I live about 10 miles from them and Comcast is not an option, only a lousy Charter network. Even though Charter is all digital, no analog at all, they don't plan on offering any Internet service. So it looks like I'll stay with D* unless Comcast gets a second franchise for my area, but then I'll have to buy a SA TiVo. Not a lot of options at the present time.


----------



## ElFrendi

mxyztplk said:


> I just called D* customer service.
> 
> The rep said that, for EXISTING customers, the Total Choice price increase would be $3 per month. (This is consistent with what has been reported elsewhere.)
> 
> The rep also said (after checking with his supervisor) that the Total Choice package would be renamed Choice for ALL customers. For NEW customers, 13 channels would be removed (as compared with the former Total Choice lineup). HOWEVER, for EXISTING customers, the channel lineup would remain UNCHANGED.
> 
> I asked when this information would be made available on their web site or in other form that I could read. The rep said someone would contact me on that concern within 3 days.
> 
> Retaining the existing channel lineup for existing Total Choice subscribers is certainly the reasonable ways to proceed (although having the same package name with two different channel lineups, depending on whether one is a new or existing customer, seems to be an invitation to confusion). I will be awaiting formal confirmation on this.
> 
> P.S. Note that elsewhere it has been reported that existing customers would NOT see a name change of their existing package:
> "But Mercer said those rates and name changes will only apply to packages for new subscribers. DirecTVs existing Total Choice subscribers will see their package only rise $3 per month, to $47.99, and existing Total Choice Plus customers will be paying $2 more, or $51.99."
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6408223.html?display=Breaking+News


So, since I am current customers my total choice package will go up only $3 but if I were to move up to extra how much will it go up? well, I hope not much more another $2 more, perhaps?


----------



## parzec

Wow - DirecTV must be really cash poor to resort to a restructuring of their plans that makes customers finance HD channels that aren't even offered yet, and probably won't be until 2008 at the earliest. This move does not inspire confidence in the company....


----------



## extension 721

" As it is, I can no longer afford to spend money on your programming packages." 

Pricing is about the same in any system. Goes up in march. 

"And, while I haven't kept track of the patents and licensing status in quite a while, I trust you guys feel pretty confident that your NDS box is not ultimately going to be owned in the courts by TiVo."

There are agreements in place between the two companies Not to sue over technology patents. After all, when did TIVO get it's first dual tuner D* unit...and first dual tuner non d* unit?

Answer: after the microsoft "ultimatetv" had dual tuners in 2000, standalone tivos got them in 2006.


----------



## extension 721

bonscott87 said:


> I've seen this posted a lot.
> 
> Many people wonder why DirecTV decided to go their own way vs. Tivo.
> This is probably the number 1 reason. DirecTV wants people loyal to DirecTV, not to another company.


Let's see....

The #1 reason is creative control. D* can make the new boxes tapdance whatever way suits their fancy. Not so with the DirecTivo which had to go to committee for every change, and not so with the plethora of samsung/rca/hughes/phillips/etc. receivers.

other reasons:

now all new D* units are standardized in look and feel. A common complaint as an installer was not having the same brand of receiver on my truck for an "additional reciever"

the company that wrote all the softs for the new units was partially controlled by the then-majority-owner of D*

a minor savings in subscriber fees: Tivo inc. continues to profit from directivos.

incompatibility with the new "interactive" schemes of the D* brand boxes.

annoyance with the "daily calls"

open source vs closed: ease of hacking directivos.


----------



## bgreen5

extension 721 said:


> " As it is, I can no longer afford to spend money on your programming packages."
> 
> Pricing is about the same in any system. Goes up in march.


Not quite... I'm fortunate to have 2 major cable operators competing in my market (in addition to DTV and Dish).

Again, I may certainly be a blip on the radar, but for my money, I will be getting a better value by going SA TiVo on cable. Always subject to change over time, of course. The value, for me, is in the TiVo, since a large percentage of what I watch is not premium channel content.



> "And, while I haven't kept track of the patents and licensing status in quite a while, I trust you guys feel pretty confident that your NDS box is not ultimately going to be owned in the courts by TiVo."
> 
> There are agreements in place between the two companies Not to sue over technology patents. After all, when did TIVO get it's first dual tuner D* unit...and first dual tuner non d* unit?
> 
> Answer: after the microsoft "ultimatetv" had dual tuners in 2000, standalone tivos got them in 2006.


I presume that's a roundabout way of saying that DTV has the patents on the dual-tuner situation? If not, I guess I'd ask you to clarify.


----------



## BigFoot48

We have Total Choice, now known as Choice. We do not currently have Locals, as we have E/W Network feeds. Will we automatically get the Locals come March 1?

BTW, the email D* sent me with the PDF announcing the price change was one of the most poorly written documents I've seen in a long time. Fire the lawyers, hire some humans.


----------



## Rhughes

BigFoot48 said:


> BTW, the email D* sent me with the PDF announcing the price change was one of the most poorly written documents I've seen in a long time. Fire the lawyers, hire some humans.


I agree. It was so poorly written I thought it was spam and I was going to just delete it.


----------



## Budget_HT

extension 721 said:


> ... when did TIVO get it's first dual tuner D* unit...and first dual tuner non d* unit?
> 
> Answer: after the microsoft "ultimatetv" had dual tuners in 2000, standalone tivos got them in 2006.


Clarification: All DirecTiVo units had two tuners from the start, but they initially lacked the software for the second tuner to work.

Shortly after the UTV (less than a year--can't remember exactly), the second tuner was activated in the DirecTiVo's.


----------



## dswallow

Budget_HT said:


> Clarification: All DirecTiVo units had two tuners from the start, but they initially lacked the software for the second tuner to work.
> 
> Shortly after the UTV (less than a year--can't remember exactly), the second tuner was activated in the DirecTiVo's.


I believe the dual tuner functionality saw limited release/testing beginning around 5/31/2001 and began general release about 9/7/2001.


----------

